# earth eater problems....



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I POSTED THIS IN FRESH WATER CHAT NOT KNOWING THERE WAS A HOSPITAL SECTION...One of my earth eaters got a cloudy eye. Asked my local fish guy what could have happened and what to do. He figured the eye got bumped and to treat with melafix. On day 7 of melafix and there is no change. Also it looks like she is breathing faster than the other 2 and her mouth is open. Do not think it is dropsy. The other eye has a little something on it now to. She will eat but won't go to the bottom to sift dirt and she is staying at the top of the tank in one spot. Her fins are not clamped to suggest she is unhappy but she is just not right. Suggestions? Not a happy camper....love my fish. Oh....water params all seem fine as well.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

can you post your reading on your water parameter? If you are going to dose melafix, best to put extra airstone or better a powerhead aim to the surface to increase air exchange.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

pH - 7.8
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
GH - 120
KH - 110

Should it be a rule of thumb to increase air circulation when treating for anything?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

It's always a wise idea when raising to high heat to increase circulation,if you have HOB Filters you can also lower Your water level a few inches to increase Water agitation,and this works too if your Canister Filters outtake tube is set high,Airstones or Bubblewands as mentioned before will also help. I found High Heat and Salt helped in clearing Cloudy Eye.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if there is something else going on as her breathing is more rapid than the others. Maybe the cloudy eye problem is just a symptom.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

She died.....


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yah sorry,I figured....anytime any of My Geo's reached the heavy breathing stage it was a bad sign and they would eventually pass away.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats a shame , sorry for your loss...


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Maybe I'm not meant to keep fish....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

whoaaaa nelly , whats with the crazy talk, every tank has had a body or 2 or 3... it happens..dont beat yourself up about it ,


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Agree with Mac,it happens to all of Us,doesn't matter how great of a Fish Keeper you are, losing the odd Fish here or there comes with the territory. Some Fish's Immune system,etc. are just stronger than others while some are weaker like anything else in the Animal Kingdom,important thing is you tried to save your Fish with treatment,we've all done this at one time or another sometimes treatment works and sometimes it just doesn't. Hang in there,Fish keeping is a great and rewarding Hobby!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed...we have all been there. I have a freakin' fish cemetery under my balcony if that says anything lol I really loved my Betta's (and others) too much to just flush em  but yes it happens & will happen again most likely. Sounds like you did the best ya could. Sorry she didn't pull thru


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks macframalama....but I have yet another earth eater with cloudy eye. Pretty sure it is my water hardness. It is the high end of soft. Put in peat pellets but not sure how long that will take. May go buy some bottled water to get an instant effect....


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I think my problem was a bully fish causing popeye


----------

